# Kazuki Ragdoll at 8 months!



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Kazuki doesn't pose well for photos *sigh* it's so hard to get one with his eyes open! Here's my gorgeous boy:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He is indeed a gorgeous boy :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

He is one very handsome young man


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

Awwwwwww. Love the 3rd pic, it's like he's saying, "Give it here, I'll take the photos."


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: he's gawwwwwwwwwwjesssss


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :001_wub: I think he knows how to pose - he looks fantastic :smile:


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Beautiful :001_wub: I think he knows how to pose - he looks fantastic :smile:


Haha, you don't know how long it took to get these 

Aww, thanks everyone! I love my little boy *hugs*


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

He is stunning! gorgeous little patch on his nose


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

He is absolutely stunning, so are soo lucky. :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He is a beautiful boy.He seems to be getting darker in colour as he gets older.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

He's beautiful. Nice shots.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwww hes beautiful


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*awwwww he is beautiful, i want him.......,*


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

He is a stunning boy


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

stunning


----------

